# 1964 datsun 320 PU, brake questions



## zenndog (Apr 9, 2008)

Hello,
I just purchased a 1964 datsun 320. I need to overhaul the brakes and i am looking for advice/ help. I have found some posts on the interchangability of parts like drums ect. I wondered if anyone has any info on wheel cylinders and brake lines? are there any late model dual master cylinders which will bolt on? ( I like original but i can't run a single master, saftey first campers:newbie. Well that is all for now, thanks, zenon


----------

